# Help to buy PSU



## veera_champ (Jul 30, 2012)

I need a good psu as i have a Mron 700W psu running on my computer which is in Blacklist so i want to upgrade to a good one because its having some noise when i play games like COD. and i need a UPS also for my PC Please suggest me  a PSU 'n' UPS 
i want to buy immeadiatly 

Computer specs:
Processor: AMD FX 8150 8 core 3.6GHz
Motherboard: BIOSTAR 990FXE
RAM:CORSAIR Vengeance 4GB 1600 ram (4X4) 
GPU: MSI R6850 Cylclone 1GB DDR5
OPTICAL DRIVE : ASUS 24x DVD RW
CABINET : I-BALL BULLET Mid Tower ATX 
MONITOR : LG E2360 23'' LED Monoitor

My Budget is 10k for Both PSU and CPU


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2012)

Get Corsair GS-700 for 5.6k Corsair Gaming Series GS700, 700W and APC 1.1KVA UPS for 4.5k. Total 10.1k

And dont create multiple threads for your query. Single thread is sufficient. 

BTW how much did your iBall Bullets cabinet cost?


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 11, 2012)

bullet i got it for  4k
and bought corsair hx650 for 5k
Mods may close this thread.


----------

